# Atheros ARBXB63 Driver Problem?



## Bonkerz (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Out of the blue my laptop has stopped connecting to the internet. I searched all over, including this site, and have tried various drivers but none seem to have worked as I am still getting a "Windows cannont find any networks" and the exclamation mark is still showing in device manager which shows "Qualcomm Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter". I connected to my router using a Netgear adapter and tried updating through windows but it says the driver is up to date.

PC - PackardBell EasyNote ALP- Ajax C3 (MX37) 1 gig ram, Vista home premium.

Hardware ID: 

PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&SUBSYS_10261A3B&REV_01
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&SUBSYS_10261A3B
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&CC_0200

Also fwiw, there's a Wifi button above the keyboard that has a light which is on when I turn the pc on, if i press it the light goes off but wont come back on again.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Uninstall the wireless driver and software.

Try installing the driver from Packard Bell *here*


----------



## Bonkerz (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the responce, I followed your instructions. 

The adapter disapeered from the device manager after the I right clicked and selected uninstall. After I installed Atheros_wlan_7199.exe windows reported "device driver software was not succesfully installed". The problem is still there, no networks found.

Is it broken?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Possible problem with the wireless card.

Try installing the drive from device manager and point the wizard to the extracted files (maybe C:\drivers\wlan\ndis6x) or whever you extracted them to.


----------

